# Meat Rabbit Recommendations for a Beginner



## greenfamilyfarms

After reading an article in Mother Earth News magazine, I'm interested in raising some rabbits for meat. The article recommended Californias for beginners, but would like some more opinions. What would you recommend for a beginner rabbit? I've had rabbits in the past, but they were just pets (lionheads and mini lops). Thanks!


----------



## Truscifi

We haven't started yet, but we're looking at a California buck and NZ white does.  Supposedly they make good babies, hybrid vigor and all.  We just got our cages set up, and are working on our watering system.  Once that is done we will be getting them from a local farmer we've already talked to.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

New Zealand whites and Californians are the most popular meat rabbits. In fact, they were developed for that very purpose. If you are keeping a very simple breeding rabbitry, pick one of those. Or another great option is the American (blue or white). American Blues were the original American meat rabbit (although they used to be called German Blues until WWI). I raise all of the above rabbits and my favorite by far is the American Blue. It fills out fast (often faster than either of the NZW or Cali's), has a beautiful pelt, has huge litters (I always have to foster some to other mothers) and is as gentle as they come. I'm a huge fan of American Blues.

If you want to get a little more complex, you can do some cross breeding to optimize your growth rate, litter count and overall results. The most popular cross is between the NZW and Cali. Many people cross the Cali buck with NZW doe, but research has shown that the opposite is slightly better (NZW buck with Cali doe). I've crossed them with American Blues, but pure Americans seem to be better than crossing them with anything else, at least in the short term. I'm working on some other crossing experiments right now, but it's too early to know for sure...

One thing you need to consider when crossing two breeds is that its a terminal breed. In other words, you don't want to breed their young because you won't get the great results from cross breeding the two pure breeds with each other. So if you're going to do this long term, you'll have 3 different groups of rabbits (if using NZW and Cali's). You'll need NZW stock and Cali stock to keep those lines pure to cross breed and then you'll have your litters of cross breeding. Although the hybrids are only kept until butchering age.

Some people recommend using other types of rabbits to get bigger kits, like Flemish Giants. Although your rabbits will get big, they have bigger bones and eat more feed, so their food to meat ratio is not as good. NZW's, Cali's and American (blues and whites) have small bones and great feed to meat ratios. Of course there are some other ones out there that people really like for meat rabbits (like Silver Foxes, Altex, etc), but these are the most popular ones. 

Also, make sure you get a good foundation stock. Having good rabbits to start out with makes all the difference in the world. It's easier to improve on already great rabbits than improve on faulty ones.

Start small. There is a learning curve. You'll mess things up and learn how to do things better. That's the fun part. Enjoy the process and be careful who you get advice from. Lots of good intentions out there but some of the information isn't always accurate (even double check my advice  ). 

Good luck!


----------



## Zephyr Farms

I agree with AZ Heat.  I would most definately recommend New Zealands and Californians.


----------



## hoodat

If you intend to sell any to bunny runners or procesors be sure to get all white rabbits.  (Californians are considered an all white in spite of the black nose) many procesors won't accept any other kind. Stray hairs show less on butchered carcases with white rabbits.


----------



## Hickoryneck

I am just starting out also. I had a Cali doe who was given to me so I found a Cali buck and a broken NZ doe so I am hoping for the best. The two I just bought are young so it will be a few months before I have any bunnies. I would love to have a trio of rare bred colored meat rabbits but have no idea where to find breeding stock hopefully one day I will luck up and find some


----------



## Lorelai

I wouldn't worry too much about breed, honestly. Any rabbit breed in the 8-12 pound range will suit, whether it be Californian, New Zealand, Rex, American, Satin, Silver Fox, Champagne D'Argents, Creme D'Argents, etc., or crossbreeds of any of the above, depending on what is available in your area. Just get good quality stock and you'll be fine. For a total beginner, it might be wise to try to find at least one doe who is about a year old and has a litter or two under her belt, so she can show you the ropes. Even better, find a buck who is at least 8 months old and proven. Healthy rabbits who know what they're doing will likely make your first experiences with breeding rabbits nice and smooth. We weren't able to buy breeding age rabbits originally, but we did end up buying two proven does, our New Zealand Black and her daughter, a New Zealand Black/ Flemish Giant mix, who showed us how it's done. 

That all being said, we have a Californian buck who does a great job. Our New Zealand White buck, not so much, so he ended up in the freezer. We have a Californian doe who's a great mama, and a New Zealand White doe who has bigger litters than our Californian (10, as opposed to 8, per litter), but she's not as good of a mama. Usually the NZ starts out with 12, loses 2, and ends up with 10, whereas the Californian has 8 and raises them all (those numbers are average). Then again, considering our experience with our New Zealand buck, I'm sure our New Zealands are not the best examples of their breed. We have a New Zealand Black doe, who, by contrast, is our best mama. She's never lost a kit, and once raised 13 in one litter, with no really noticeable runts. We have a Flemish Giant/ New Zealand Black doe who's a good mama too, usually raising between 8-12 per litter. Our Flemish Giant/ New Zealand Black/ Californian doe is also great, and raises between 8-12 per litter.

Best of luck! Have fun, and compost your bunny poo... your garden will love your for it!


----------



## annanicole18

The rarer the breed the more interest you could possibly drum up.  Everyone is aware of the white new zealands and californians.  I went with silver foxes just for that reason.   Interesting breed originated in my state of residence and is a meat breed which is the main thing 4H kids want in this area.


----------



## Beekissed

If one is breeding just for meat and meat sales, the NZ can't be beat and, as mentioned previously, most buyers for meat like white breeds best.  For some reason, they have it in their heads that white rabbits yield white meat and dark rabbits have all dark meat....I know, I know, but a man actually told me that and would only buy my white NZ offspring.   

NZ are hardy, easy keepers, good producers and mild mannered for the most part...good as a starter breed.


----------



## texcalkas

I currently have American Blues, Silver Foxes and Giant Chinchillas...the first two being the meat breeds.  American breeders say that breed (semi-arch) has a good loin and the Silver Fox breeders say it's more like New Zealands in type.  I have not butchered any of them yet but I can't imagine that any particular breed is going to be better than another once the rabbit gets 5 or 6 lbs.  I raised Californians as a girl and their meat was just like the Lops and Angoras we killed.  I have been told the giant breeds do not yield as much meat for their size since they have such large bones.  The only way I'll know this is to wait until next spring when I breed them all for the first time.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I just processed my first NZ cross and am thrilled with the amount of meat that came off.


----------



## Snowfie

A breed that is often overlooked by meat breeders is the Florida white.  They are significantly smaller than traditional meat breeds and require 2 more weeks on average to reach butcher weight (5-6lbs), but everyone I've ever talked to who's had them love them.  They have a very high meat to bone ratio (often described as "Meat bricks"), they are smaller and require less space and food than larger meat breeds.

If you're looking for something more colorful there are several breeds that come in several colors you can cross breed with a Californian or New Zealand and still get a good meat animal.  Satins, Standard Rex, American Chinchilla, Blanc de hotot, harliquin, satins (very nice fur on satins), silver foxes, Beverens and pretty much any other breed that reaches 9-12lbs in adult weight. Also keep in mind New Zealands come in red, white, and black do you don't HAVE to stick wtih white if you don't want to.

If you don't intend to show your rabbits, you don't have to worry about pedigrees but do be sure to ask questions of the breeder about temperment and overall health of their herd.  If you're just raising a few back yard animals it's better to get what you want than scrutinize for optimal meat performance.

If you do intend to sell to processors, yah go for white rabbits.  Another point becuase someone mentioned American blue rabbits, the American breed also comes in Red eyed white (or REW) and Beveren come in a Blue eyed white (or BEW).  Also the Blanc de hotot (an endangered breed) is all white with black trim aroudn their eyes like eyeliner.  Very beautiful rabbits.

As a beginner you probably want to focus on temperment as much as anything else.   Some rabbits are just easier to handle than others and those are the ones you want to start out with.   But for a meat breed you want to avoid any giants or giant crosses since they tend to have a larger bone structure you end up with less meat.


----------



## Citylife

I have the Florida White Meat Brick.  They are amazing.  At 10-12 weeks they feed a family of four.  Their bones are very very small with lots of meat on them.
I am very happy with my meat project.  I love the size of the animal when it comes to butcher time.  Not to much for me to handle.  I can not say enough about the breed as a meat rabbit.  They are a very efficient food source.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I think whatever rabbit you get depends a LOT on what exactly you want to get out of your herd and what is available to you at the price you can spend.  NZW and Cals are by far the most popular and have been bred with meat as the sole purpose.  I haven't come across very many NZWs that I would recommend for beginning backyard family operations only because their temperaments can be so touchy.  I know there are nice ones out there, but there are a lot of really mean ones too.  

I wanted heritage breeds that had good growout and decent meat-to-bone ratios, while still having nice, workable temperaments and colors that I didn't mind looking at every day.  I raise Champagne D'Argents & Giant Chinchillas mainly.  Both breeds have served me well as both meat rabbits, and pets in the case of my breeders.  Both breeds have nice, amible temperaments, are at or close to 5lbs at 10weeks, and dress out with plenty of meat for me.  They do not sell very well to the meat market though, mostly because everyone is sold on the NZW and Cal.  Most of the people who buy stock from me are already raising the breed, are looking for 4H projects, or are looking for show rabbits.   I do have some NZs and a Cal doe to be able to sell to meat people as well, but I, personally, do not care for them quite as well.   I also have good, old fashioned mutt rabbits that taste just the same, grow just as well, and were much cheaper to purchase.


----------



## oneacrefarm

I started with meat rabbits last year. My best advice is to avoid the temptation to get breeding age rabbits and buy your animals young. They will grow up with you and be used to you handling them. It will be less likely for them to bite, scratch or otherwise tear you up that way. I have the scars to prove that scared rabbits can tear you up in a heartbeat. Our own litters that we bred and raised are much more docile and easy going.  Just my two cents....good luck! Oh, and we have Californian rabbits and we love them.

Shannon


----------



## SlowMoneyFarm

I've had a variety of breeds over the years and am very happy with the giant chinchillas I have now. Fast growing, they reach 6# quickly and can utilize hay efficiently as well as pellets. I have tried NZ - have not gotten a live litter from them. I tried Californians - ditto - hard to breed and when they did finally breed died in the nest box. I just bought 2 Cali does to crossbreed with the Giant Chins. 

Also have had Rex - really liked them but have supply issues here in the south trying to find good ones so as they died off I didn't replace them. Have a pair of Satins - not good luck with them previously but trying some chinchilla satins.


----------



## Roll farms

DH crossed his Cali buck to a NZ doe and processed his first 2 (sold the rest of the litter) last week.  He was thrilled.  Carcass yield was 3.5 and 4# at 12 wks.
Our Cali doe has nice kits, too...but the NZ x Cali litters are bigger and seem to grow faster.


----------

